# Bands that got worse with time



## linchpin (Aug 30, 2012)

Cool bands that started off pretty well and were unique in their own way but progressively and deliberately got worse due to whatever reasons they usually give.












Opinions will differ I'm sure... what are yours?


----------



## Petal (Aug 30, 2012)

In Flames


----------



## PettyThief (Aug 30, 2012)

Children of Bodom (Still like them... but nothing ever came close to HB or FTR)


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 30, 2012)

Petal said:


> In Flames




I vote that we keep In Flames out of this thread.


----------



## Chiba666 (Aug 30, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I vote that we keep In Flames out of this thread.



I agree.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Aug 30, 2012)

I sense many impending arguments in this thread


----------



## TheBloodstained (Aug 30, 2012)

I'd say Mnemic

The first album they did, "Mechanical Spin Phenomena", is still my favorite ever album, however since that album it has been downhill, and when they lost the original singer, Michael, they were pretty much dead to me.

A shame really...


----------



## Murmel (Aug 30, 2012)

Disturbed. Not that anyone gives 2 shits about them on this forum.


----------



## CannibalKiller (Aug 30, 2012)

Coal Chamber. Enough said.


----------



## JonteJH (Aug 30, 2012)

Linkin Park latest record was pretty nice.. haha

I would say Muse. But just because of those two new tracks thingy


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 30, 2012)

Cannibal Corpse. I know they're really really popular and that on a technical level the riffing has gotten better, but the drumming has been consistently boring and Fisher's lyrics are, at best, a shadow of Barnes' offerings. He's definitely a better vocalist than Barnes is now, but they're just kinda dull and repetitive now.

Meshuggah. I'm not trying to cause a flame war, but I just find older Meshuggah disks to be a lot more musical and dynamic than pretty much everything they've recorded since moving to 8 strings. It's not bad music, i just find it outrageously dull.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 30, 2012)

Dream Theater.

They're still incredible at times (BCSL is one of their best ever albums IMO) and they remain one of my favourite bands, but they're never going to be able to get back to that amazing but brief period around 1992-1994, when they were just totally unstoppable.

Jordan Rudess isn't a patch on Kevin Moore, Labrie's voice has worsened quite obviously and Myung seems to have been progressively turned down in the mix with every new album, which is a real shame given what a wonderful bassist he's always been. At least they've got Mike Mangini now, who seems to have given them a shot in the arm. They need to stop trying to get heavier and heavier, because they're not that good at being heavy. They used to be (Awake shows that in spades) but not any more. For whatever reason.

As for Petrucci... I have no doubt that he plays better now than he ever has done, but he's always been so brilliant that there was never much room for improvement anyway. But while Black Clouds had some wonderful solos, the newest album doesn't really have any solos on it that properly stood out to me. I've not been able to get into the new album at all, really. It's quite boring compared to what BCSL was, and certainly compared to something like Awake.


----------



## Hankey (Aug 30, 2012)

Lostprophets. Their second album, Start Something, is still one of my all time favourites, but everything they've produced since has been a downward spiral...

Muse, because fucking dubstep :/...

Incubus. Still my favourite band, because they've written so much good stuff over the years, but the last album was just boring and mostly forgettable. They're still awesome live though .


----------



## fps (Aug 30, 2012)

Bands don't tend to just go downhill, there are peaks and troughs! 

Also, this rumour that Linkin Park were ever anything more than a watered-down Limp Bizkit for emo children has got to stop.


----------



## MFB (Aug 30, 2012)

Murmel said:


> Disturbed. Not that anyone gives 2 shits about them on this forum.



I haven't cared about them since after "Believe" but I'm sure there's SOMEONE on here who still likes them



Adam Of Angels said:


> I vote that we keep In Flames out of this thread.



It IS an opinion thread, there's bound to be some bands you enjoy in here. Just chalk it up to "haters gonna hate" and be done with it.


----------



## fps (Aug 30, 2012)

Mudvayne are a definite in here, LD50 was this weird pointy angled THING then everything just went wrong. The tunes were still there on the second album but the production went wrong (bass buried), then everything else went to hell.


----------



## MJS (Aug 30, 2012)

Metallica.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 30, 2012)

16 posts in and not a single mention of Metallica? 

EDIT:


----------



## FlameIbrah (Aug 30, 2012)

Whitechapel... I like their new album but I have a distinct feeling that if it was released by another band I'd like it more. Maybe I just have a case of the "OMG-YOU-CHANGED-YOUR-SOUND" blues...


----------



## cGoEcYk (Aug 30, 2012)

Killswitch Engage. I liked their old stuff then it started sounding like broadway.

It's rare to find a band that becomes successful and continues to be innovative and fresh. I think it's the nature of the industry. First relatively unknown album or two makes enough of a splash that their next is well funded by outside sources, then there is real pressure to write hits or do crossover stuff to get into mainstream markets... usually compromising whatever we liked about them in the process.

Another good example of a band gone sour... Korn!


----------



## jephjacques (Aug 30, 2012)

Complete - Hoogie-Boogie Land - YouTube

they got worse when they learned how to play their instruments


----------



## morrowcosom (Aug 30, 2012)

> Complete - Hoogie-Boogie Land - YouTube
> 
> they got worse when they learned how to play their instruments



They should have stuck to meth instead of moving on to acid.


----------



## crazyprofessor (Aug 30, 2012)

Not every band gets worse with their first couple of album but they all get worse when they have been around for more than, say, 10-15 years. Most bands do their best work on the first 3 or 5 albums or so.

The only exception to this rule I can think of is machine head.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Aug 30, 2012)

Metallica


----------



## morrowcosom (Aug 30, 2012)

I cannot really say Meshuggah got worse, because their sound changed so much, and as a result different people are going to dig different sounds. 

I like DEI and Chaosphere a lot, but the only eight string albums I like are the "Nothing" re-issue and "I". These albums actually have a ton of ball-breaking eight string riffs, whereas in the other eight string albums, there seems to be a lot of droning and no real punch. 

After Koloss, I just randomly got pretty bored of them after being a fan for ten years. I was like, "I waited four years for this?". 

As far as In Flames, when I listen to the Jester Race album, I get goosebumps sometimes and it feels like I am being taken to another world. Whenever I listen to Reroute to Remain and forward, I am being taken into the world of sleep.


----------



## zero_end (Aug 30, 2012)

Mmnn Queensryche anyone?


----------



## The_Mop (Aug 30, 2012)

Can't say I'm a fan of the new Textures stuff. Shame really, because everything up to the latest album's been great, but I really cant see them recovering that well after losing eric and richard.

Joe Satriani hasn't made a good album in years (personally I think the last GREAT album he made was Crystal Planet, and we're talking over a decade there....).

Dream Theater's getting a little too 'comfortable' with their own style I think, haven't really been a fan of anything after Octavarium.

Meshuggah - personally speaking, I don't think they've made anything that great since Nothing. And again, it's a straight decade between here and there...


----------



## Mexi (Aug 30, 2012)

Korn


----------



## Jakke (Aug 30, 2012)

Aerosmith


----------



## bigswifty (Aug 30, 2012)

The Rolling Stones.


----------



## Viginez (Aug 30, 2012)

deicide


----------



## linchpin (Aug 30, 2012)

Murmel said:


> Disturbed. Not that anyone gives 2 shits about them on this forum.


----------



## SilverEvolver (Aug 30, 2012)

I think that Arch Enemy got worse... after Doomsday machine the offers after didn't stack up for me at all... what do you reckon?


----------



## Robrecht (Aug 30, 2012)

To me, the first band that comes to mind is Deicide. Their self-titled debut and, especially, Legion were such incredibly intense bombshells. Tight, focused, possessed almost, technically impressive -- even though the Hoffman brothers' leads were mostly from the Kerry King school of trem-wankery -- and hugely underestimated in terms of songwriting, in my opinion.

After that, they started churning out tired record after tired record -- deliberately, I've even heard them claim, because of a conflict with their label, but that's such bullshit. I'm glad Benton and Asheim seem to have found some new energy with the Hoff brothers gone, but that angry, maniacal, demonic drive and creativity they had in the beginning is simply irreplaceable.


----------



## xhellchosemex (Aug 30, 2012)

Annotations Of An Autopsy, Morbid Angel, Suicide Silence (they suck anyway but their last record just killed this band for me), Trivium, Winds Of Plague.


----------



## djyngwie (Aug 30, 2012)

I think a thread of bands actually getting better would be shorter...


----------



## lemeker (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm going with Staind. Dysfunction was a really cool album, sludgy and depressing....(and a bit whiny). The second one came out and had some promise, but after that, they took a severe nosedive.


----------



## Semichastny (Aug 30, 2012)

I may catch some flak for this but definitely the Acacia Strain. After 3750 they turned into a dime a dozen deathcore band. Just because they use an 8-string doesn't change the fact they are playing incredibly boring meshuggah-lite riffs.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Aug 30, 2012)

Deicide, In Flames, Bodom,Dream Theater, Slayer, Metallica, Megadeth, Anthrax, Sepultura, Celtic Frost, kinda with Meshuggah, Death era Behemoth, Arch Enemy, Malevolent Creation, 

Don't get me wrong. Most bands still make enjoyable records, but it's like its not competing the epicness of the previously ones


----------



## fps (Aug 30, 2012)

cGoEcYk said:


> Killswitch Engage. I liked their old stuff then it started sounding like broadway.
> 
> It's rare to find a band that becomes successful and continues to be innovative and fresh. I think it's the nature of the industry. First relatively unknown album or two makes enough of a splash that their next is well funded by outside sources, then there is real pressure to write hits or do crossover stuff to get into mainstream markets... usually compromising whatever we liked about them in the process.
> 
> Another good example of a band gone sour... Korn!



Most rock bands, as well as this... I mean, usually they just don't know their stuff theory and composition wise, so they will use the same patterns they've always known, but not be able to do much more than retread what they have always known, resulting in diminishing returns.


----------



## fps (Aug 30, 2012)

SilverEvolver said:


> I think that Arch Enemy got worse... after Doomsday machine the offers after didn't stack up for me at all... what do you reckon?



Doomsday Machine was definitely the last Arch Enemy, for me, where I felt they were a band with something to express musically, since then I put them on that *band treadmill*, where, you know, they hash out an album every few years to keep the whole wheel turning, but it's because they have to, not because they've got anything they really want to express. 

At some point in a band that has a main style, mostly it gets to the point where they're just smashing it out rather than being genuinely inspired. It's inevitable, and nothing to be ashamed of, but it's usually pretty apparent. I feel Dream Theater reached that point around Train Of Thought, though I enjoyed their last album a lot more than the previous three.


----------



## MJS (Aug 30, 2012)

Pearl Jam.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 30, 2012)

MikeH said:


> 16 posts in and not a single mention of Metallica?
> 
> EDIT:



I thought it was just so obvious no-one would bother mentioning it


----------



## Mprinsje (Aug 30, 2012)

The Gazette, did some real good original jrock for 2-3 albums, 4th sounded more american but was still really good, and the last 2 records... fuck me those where boring. man am i disappointed in that.



MikeH said:


> 16 posts in and not a single mention of Metallica?
> 
> EDIT:



st. anger was good!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 30, 2012)

Semichastny said:


> I may catch some flak for this but definitely the Acacia Strain. After 3750 they turned into a dime a dozen deathcore band. Just because they use an 8-string doesn't change the fact they are playing incredibly boring meshuggah-lite riffs.


while i certainly dont agree with this iv always wondered how people hear any type of meshugga esque material in their 8 string stuff. i have always thought that the acacia strain has had a sound that was uniquely their own


----------



## Projectdream95 (Aug 30, 2012)

Avenged Sevenfold. In terms of musicianship they peaked at City Of Evil. Sure Nightmare was a good step in the right direction, but it was the last record The Rev wrote with them. I'm anxious to hear whatever new material they put out without him but I'm expecting a turn for the worse


----------



## Indigenous (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm positive that I'm in the minority here, but I enjoy In Flames' newer stuff more than their older stuff. I appreciate their old work, but I just love something about Soundtrack to Your Escape. 

As for bands that have gotten worse, I would have to say Lamb of God. After Ruin and Ashes of the Wake, I just could not get into them as much as I used to. The riffs just don't hook me like their older ones, and the mix is just not as crunchy as it used to be.


----------



## FireInside (Aug 30, 2012)

Bleeding Through
Avenged Sevenfold
AFI
Bury Your Dead
Guns N' Roses (if you can even call them that)


----------



## Furtive Glance (Aug 30, 2012)

Pain of Salvation after 2004. *sobs


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 30, 2012)

Linkin Park might take it for me.

(dis)Honorable mentions:

Neuraxis
Psycroptic

maybe some more later, i cant think to save my life


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 30, 2012)

fps said:


> Mudvayne are a definite in here, LD50 was this weird pointy angled THING then everything just went wrong. The tunes were still there on the second album but the production went wrong (bass buried), then everything else went to hell.



Agreed partly. I've always liked their production, though their first three albums were the best in terms of writing and production. After the success of Lost & Found I think they just tried to write hit singles, and it didn't work.


----------



## ArrowHead (Aug 30, 2012)

The later works of MC Hammer just never did it for me. I mean, how do you follow up masterpieces like "Turn This Mutha Out" and "Can't Touch This" with tunes like the "Addams Family Rap" and "2 Legit 2 Quit".

Tragic.


----------



## -42- (Aug 30, 2012)

ITT: Most bands ever.


----------



## fr4nci2c0 (Aug 30, 2012)

Veil of Maya. I liked [id] but not nearly as much as TCM. Eclipse was disappointing. I still listen to TCM all the time unlike anything else they have put out. And its a shame because I consider Marc's playing in TCM to be one of the biggest influences on my playing. 

Mentions:

Linkin Park
Green Day 
Blink-182


----------



## anomynous (Aug 30, 2012)

Pantera
Megadeth
Anthrax, even though they're turning it around now
Slayer
In Flames
Hatebreed








Every band ever pretty much


----------



## The Uncreator (Aug 30, 2012)

Blessed I must be, for I enjoy 90% of all the material every band I listen to has put out


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 30, 2012)

Anthrax (until Joey's 2nd reunion), Vicious Rumors, Queensryche (until Geoff Taint FINALLY got the boot and Todd La Torre becane vocalist), Megadeth, and Morbid Angel.


----------



## ChrisRushing (Aug 30, 2012)

Borknagar....They have had 3 of my favorite singers and I enjoy most of their material but it seems like they are just stuck making something that should be awesome but comes off as uninspired. How do you have Vortex and Vintersorg together on the same album and it not kick ass?


----------



## fassaction (Aug 30, 2012)

Taking Back Sunday....Tell all your friends is one of my all time favorite albums, but it seems that every album seemed to get worse and worse as they progressed into more mainstream rock. I did like a couple tracks off of Louder Now, but they never seemed to be able to capture the magic that was created on their first album.


----------



## fassaction (Aug 30, 2012)

Indigenous said:


> I'm positive that I'm in the minority here, but I enjoy In Flames' newer stuff more than their older stuff. I appreciate their old work, but I just love something about Soundtrack to Your Escape.



I actually REALLY liked Sounds Of A Playground Fading.....not sure why they got so much flack for that album, i thought it was great. Come Clarity is still my favorite album from them.


----------



## Diggy (Aug 30, 2012)

Starting out with a bang, then sucking.. pretty common.. but

The biggest of all.. Metallica.. man did that whole thing go in the toilet. And Justice For All. nails!!.. everything after, turds.

lately, TesseracT.. sounded better with no vox than it does now (broken record).


----------



## rgaRyan (Aug 30, 2012)

Bro, Tesseract sounds amazing with Dan on vox.

/equipsflamesuit


----------



## nsimonsen (Aug 30, 2012)

I have to say Dream Theater, Scenes from a Memory has been my biggest inspiration as a guitarist for over a decade now but everything since Train of Thought has severely underwhelmed me.

For a band that was so groundbreaking throughout the 90's (both Images and Words and Falling into Infinity are up there for me) and early 2000's, I feel like they have become incredibly mediocre.


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 31, 2012)

PettyThief said:


> Children of Bodom (Still like them... but nothing ever came close to HB or FTR)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCKGIu1J-ow
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebxiQecPnXY

This is why I can't have nice things.


----------



## Diggy (Aug 31, 2012)

rgaRyan said:


> Bro, Tesseract sounds amazing with Dan on vox.
> 
> /equipsflamesuit



lol.. to each his own


----------



## chewpac (Aug 31, 2012)

this thread is accurate and depressing. a lot of bands i used to love mentioned here: DT, pain of salvation, in flames, etc. 

i actually think (hope) DT is on an upswing. i really liked the last album, vs. the previous 3-4 had all been 1/2 decent and the other 1/2 not great.


----------



## indrangelion (Aug 31, 2012)

Definitely Linkin Park for me.

I used to admit that I was still a fan of theirs even after all the Nu Metal hating bandwagon took off, but the other day, I heard 2 of their latest album and straight away I just had to stop believing.

Which is a shame really. I used to spend most of my 56K bandwiths (lol) downloading their videos. They had their own unique sound during the Nu Metal era, with their first 2 (3 if you include Reanimation) being their best. But by the time Minutes to Midnight came out, it felt like they were striving to be the next U2. Nothing wrong with them doing a fair bit of charity work, but this and the generic alt-rock sound gave me that U2 feel. And I hate U2.

Don't get me started on A Thousand Suns and Living Things. Some may argue that this is just them being creative, but all I keep hearing is techno.


----------



## DANiMALxMD (Aug 31, 2012)

All That Remains


----------



## Chiba666 (Aug 31, 2012)

Ill second the Arch Enemy votes on here, doomsday machine was a killer record just everything after that just dosnt grab me. I mean the re-recording of their old stuff was just painfull, why would you want to screw up a classic like Bridge of Destiny is beyond me. Plus Angelas voice at times just grates on me.

It's got to the point where when I listen to Fuel for Hatred by Satyricon, Satyrs vocals sound just like Angelas. That's just wrong.

I think the first 3 AA albums were the best they ahve produced, Never liked Wages of Sin that much even though it has some killer tracks on it, Anthems and Domsday are great albums, just to me don't top the first 3.

I really like all In Flames stuff apart from the latest album, it's not a bad album but just dosnt grab me, kinda like Come Clarity dosnt grab me. The songs live are great but CC just gets missed when I go for an IF day, starting at the begining and working ym through the albums and eps.

I love Soundtrack and ASOP was a pretty good album, some great tunes on there. Soundtrack has some great tunes on it, My sweet Shadows gets me smiling everytime.

Won't stop me going to see both bands again if I get the chance.


----------



## ChrisRushing (Aug 31, 2012)

fassaction said:


> I actually REALLY liked Sounds Of A Playground Fading.....not sure why they got so much flack for that album, i thought it was great. Come Clarity is still my favorite album from them.




I LOVE everything up through Clayman. There was a time when they were one of if not my favorite metal bands. There are a couple of songs from each "later" album that I still enjoy but for the most part the later stuff lacks a lot of what was elemental to their earlier sound. That doesn't make it "bad" in itself but a completely different approach. This of course has alienated a lot of their initial fans. I can respect their right to explore and try new things but I am not really down with Ander's sounding like he invited Jonathan Davis over for a guest appearance on every track.  The flip side to this is that the change has also gained them a lot of "newer" fans who don't really get the "old" material or why the "old" fans are so darn pissed off. I sit somewhere in the middle I guess but I haven't bought one of their albums or gone to see them live since before Reroute to Remain. Silent protest perhaps.....


----------



## WildBroskiAppears (Aug 31, 2012)

The Fall of Troy. Everything up to Phantom on the Horizon was great (including the Ghostship demo) but somehow they managed to take a lot of energy out of that album when they actually released it. In The Unlikely Event, for me, was just...


----------



## Felvin (Aug 31, 2012)

Pretty much every band that tries evolve from album to album. Music is not 'bad' because I don't like it.


----------



## Chiba666 (Aug 31, 2012)

ChrisRushing said:


> I LOVE everything up through Clayman. There was a time when they were one of if not my favorite metal bands. There are a couple of songs from each "later" album that I still enjoy but for the most part the later stuff lacks a lot of what was elemental to their earlier sound. That doesn't make it "bad" in itself but a completely different approach. This of course has alienated a lot of their initial fans. I can respect their right to explore and try new things but I am not really down with Ander's sounding like he invited Jonathan Davis over for a guest appearance on every track.  The flip side to this is that the change has also gained them a lot of "newer" fans who don't really get the "old" material or why the "old" fans are so darn pissed off. I sit somewhere in the middle I guess but I haven't bought one of their albums or gone to see them live since before Reroute to Remain. Silent protest perhaps.....



I was a late starter with IF, around Sondtrack. Well in reality I tihnk it was Tony Hawks Undergroudn, with Embody the INvisible that made me go out and buy their albums. I tinhk I got the back catalouge inabout a week. Loved every album.

Almsot a fan boy with 2 IF tattoos. I must be slightly biased, met the guys on the ASOP tour at the Birming ham Acadamy. Really nice guys.


----------



## linchpin (Aug 31, 2012)

indrangelion said:


> Definitely Linkin Park for me.
> Which is a shame really. I used to spend most of my 56K bandwiths (lol) downloading their videos.


+1


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 31, 2012)

I strongly disagree with anyone who said In Flames. If anything, In Flames got better and better after Clayman. They were very good before that, but they have insanely good masterpieces (including several songs in SOAPF). They are like fine wine, as they get better with time.

This is an interesting subject, because, in the end... it's all about opinions. several bands people mentioned here as "bands who went to shit" are bands who got better in my opinion. The thing is... this is hard to classify. Some bands, like Linkin Park, make it tough to make a pro-newer phase argument, but some other bands are debatable.

Metallica, for example, have obvious ups and downs. But if they stayed with the Load/Reload sound, I would be absolutely happy with it. I love those records as much as the old ones. So, in the end, this is a matter of opinion. Nothing is really set in stone. Ok, ok... shit like Lulu is impossible to stand for, but you guys get my point, amirite?


----------



## isispelican (Aug 31, 2012)

Furtive Glance said:


> Pain of Salvation after 2004. *sobs



i think the road salts were a nice little change but i really hope they get back to their old style


----------



## CannibalKiller (Aug 31, 2012)

In Flames never disappointed me actually. My two favourite IF albums are The Jester Race and Come Clarity so that says it all.


----------



## Miijk (Aug 31, 2012)

At first I didn't like Linkin Parks Stuff after Meteora(which is still my favorite album of theirs), Minutes to midnight was just to emo imo, although a Thousand Suns just get better and better the more I listen to it, personally I think it's the kind of album you need to understand before you can fully enjoy it. Living Things is... descent, I like the start of the album up to Castle of Glass but then it just get... uninteresting.

Also I'm a huge Fear Factory fan but their latest album is just such a let down... made me sad since Mechanize was such a great album! 

Oh man... this just made me sad... I'm off to the studio!


----------



## Thep (Aug 31, 2012)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> Linkin Park might take it for me.
> 
> (dis)Honorable mentions:
> 
> ...




Psycroptic?!?!?! How?!?!! They're always at the top of their game!

Cryptopsy on the other hand....

And as others noted, Deicide and Behemoth


----------



## ChrisRushing (Aug 31, 2012)

lucasreis said:


> I strongly disagree with anyone who said In Flames. If anything, In Flames got better and better after Clayman. They were very good before that, but they have insanely good masterpieces (including several songs in SOAPF). They are like fine wine, as they get better with time.
> 
> This is an interesting subject, because, in the end... it's all about opinions. several bands people mentioned here as "bands who went to shit" are bands who got better in my opinion. The thing is... this is hard to classify. Some bands, like Linkin Park, make it tough to make a pro-newer phase argument, but some other bands are debatable.
> 
> Metallica, for example, have obvious ups and downs. But if they stayed with the Load/Reload sound, I would be absolutely happy with it. I love those records as much as the old ones. So, in the end, this is a matter of opinion. Nothing is really set in stone. Ok, ok... shit like Lulu is impossible to stand for, but you guys get my point, amirite?




Your right..with In Flame's it's apples and oranges. You can't really compare the two phases because they are so different. Jester Race is a folk inspired, guitar driven Gothenburg classic. Then you have something like Reroute to remain which at times could pass for Korn B-sides. It really is something completely different. Whether that "something" is better or not is personal preference. I respect them for making the music they want to make but those later albums don't have near the impact or relevance that their earlier material did for me.


----------



## Cabinet (Aug 31, 2012)

canuck brian said:


> Meshuggah. I'm not trying to cause a flame war, but I just find older Meshuggah disks to be a lot more musical and dynamic than pretty much everything they've recorded since moving to 8 strings. It's not bad music, i just find it outrageously dull.



I disagree but I'm still not too accustomed to their music. Only been liking them for a few months now 
However I have thoroughly enjoyed Nothing, Obzen, and Koloss more than Destroy Erase Improve, Chaosphere and Contradictions Collapse.
Koloss being my least favorite of the top 3, but it really had it's stand out tunes like Marrow.

OT: Does Yngwie count as a band? I think his tone has just been getting worse and worse over time. His latest album didn't yield anything that memorable besides Shot Across The Bow.

I hear Magma's new album isn't too hot, but all their stuff is still excellent to my ears.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 31, 2012)

ChrisRushing said:


> Your right..with In Flame's it's apples and oranges. You can't really compare the two phases because they are so different. Jester Race is a folk inspired, guitar driven Gothenburg classic. Then you have something like Reroute to remain which at times could pass for Korn B-sides. It really is something completely different. Whether that "something" is better or not is personal preference. I respect them for making the music they want to make but those later albums don't have near the impact or relevance that their earlier material did for me.



Actually, every single album of theirs is unique.. Every time, they reinvent their sound, but still sound like In Flames. Even when comparing the newest album to Whoracle, you can hear that it's the same band.

I had to comment on the Reroute To Remain comment, though - literally the ONLY moment on that entire album that could even remotely pass for a Korn B-side is the chorus of "System". Everything else on that album is dripping with melodic-death metal melody and old-school In Flames enthusiasm, it's just that the actual sound of that album is much much grittier than anything from them that had preceded it. I think that album is amazing, and I don't think it's a confusing follow up to Clayman at all.


----------



## DominoDerek (Aug 31, 2012)

I think the real question is if there are any bands that actually got better. 

Dream Theater: My favorite band, but still, the newer stuff is kinda boring. 
Symphony X: Started off as neo-classical monsters, now just normal metal riffs.
Satriani: Well... Nothing will compares to his early stuff.
Deep Purple: Nothing compares to their Machine Head album.
Muse: Started off with some heavier unique hard rock stuff, now total pop garbage. 

Some of the bands that I think were consistent or improved are:
Blue Oyster Cult, Opeth, Black Sabbath (sorta), Vai, Rush, Mastodon Tool, Pink Floyd, Seventh Wonder, and Kamelot. Well... Opeth may start getting bad.


----------



## wankerness (Aug 31, 2012)

isispelican said:


> i think the road salts were a nice little change but i really hope they get back to their old style



No band I've ever heard has fallen the way Pain of Salvation has. "Be" to "Scarsick" was like if Megadeth had followed up Rust in Peace with Risk. The Road Salt albums are slightly less horrible, but they're still not something I like at all. I really have no hope that they'll return to prog metal, they changed so radically and thoroughly that I really don't think they have any interest in doing it again. Damn shame too, Perfect Element I might be my favorite album of all time and it will probably never get the follow-up, which was allegedly finished being written back before "Be" came out and only held back for production budget reasons. 

I am confused as to why this topic is loaded with bands like Coal Chamber, did anyone ever really think they were good? Their debut has classics like BIG TRUCK and LOCO on it, there was really no way to get any dumber. Unless they had like, some amazing middle period after "Chamber Music" where they were good. Disturbed? Go listen to "DROPPIN PLATES" and tell me that that it was possible for them to get worse.  They definitely got better simply by becoming listenable and not using barf noises as their hooks.

The one nu-metal band I've seen in here that I might agree with would be Mudvayne. I still get a big kick out of the bass work on LD 50. I haven't heard their last couple albums but they had become completely uninteresting by "Lost and Found." It was a shame, cause LD 50 really had some of the greatest metal bass sound I've ever heard. 

I don't think of many bands when I think of topics like this, cause I'm one of those idiots that often likes random late period albums. Like, I wouldn't nominate Metallica for this, cause I actually LIKE reload and think that death magnetic was their best album since AJFA.  Megadeth also has had a general downward trajectory but every couple albums they'll have a couple songs I really like so I don't write them off. Similarly, Tori Amos is another artist with an extensive discography who generally gets written off as having a few early classics and just not doing anything good for the last several albums, but I really like every other album or so by her. 

So basically what I'm saying is that the few I think of are the ones I was a really huge fanboy of and now can't find anything to like in their music at all.

Novembers Doom - To Welcome the Fade and The Knowing are two of my favorite metal albums of all time, but they removed ALL of the super-lush harmonizing on the follow-up to TWTF and have stuck firmly to that formula ever since. I always listen to their new albums once and am disappointed every time that they're comfortable with where they went and haven't reintroduced any of what I used to like about them.

Opeth - I am the biggest fanboy ever of Orchid through Blackwater Park, I didn't like Deliverance and Damnation all that much, I absolutely adore Ghost Reveries, but Watershed and especially Heritage really didn't do it for me at all. To me, they have definitely gotten worse, but unlike Pain of Salvation I don't think that they dumbed down their sound or anything, I think that I just am not very interested in the direction they took.

Soilwork - I love their early stuff and think it was the high point of ludicrously technical melo-death, I love their mid-period stuff and think it's as catchy and entertaining as hell, but I just can't get into "stabbing the drama" or anything since. There are flashes here and there of good material but I just never find myself coming back to it, I always stick to the chainheart machine through figure number five albums.

Dream Theater - these guys are borderline, I am not sure if they actually got worse or if I just grew out of them. I know that I was a fanboy and listened to all of their albums over and over until "Octavarium" came out, which was a vile turd. I have listened to every album they've put out since, and whenever I hear one I'm like "hey, this is pretty good! it sounds like the old stuff I liked so much!" but then I just never listen to it again. So like, I'm not sure if Octavarium was just so bad that it broke my brain and that if I'd missed it I'd still be a fanboy, if I just grew out of them, or if they actually changed over time for the worse.


----------



## ArrowHead (Aug 31, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Actually, every single album of theirs is unique.. Every time, they reinvent their sound, but still sound like In Flames. Even when comparing the newest album to Whoracle, you can hear that it's the same band.
> 
> I had to comment on the Reroute To Remain comment, though - literally the ONLY moment on that entire album that could even remotely pass for a Korn B-side is the chorus of "System". Everything else on that album is dripping with melodic-death metal melody and old-school In Flames enthusiasm, it's just that the actual sound of that album is much much grittier than anything from them that had preceded it. I think that album is amazing, and I don't think it's a confusing follow up to Clayman at all.




Very well said. I agree. I loved Reroute.


----------



## wankerness (Aug 31, 2012)

lemeker said:


> I'm going with Staind. Dysfunction was a really cool album, sludgy and depressing....(and a bit whiny). The second one came out and had some promise, but after that, they took a severe nosedive.



OK, I missed this response when skimming the thread. I agree with this. I really do still like that album, it feels like Alice in Chains with massively downtuned guitars or something. The follow-up had like two good songs and everything since has been unlistenable 

EDIT: Oh man, people are saying Meshuggah? I can see not liking them starting with Nothing, but I am confused by the "Nothing was their last good album of theirs!" responses. Everything since Nothing has moved back towards the thrashier sound that they had on earlier albums, just while including the 8 string guitars and more of the grindy riffs. I was a gigantic fan of Chaosphere, then thought Nothing sorta sucked, but when I heard "I" I fell in love with them all over again and I think every album they've put out since then is great. Catch 33 and Koloss in particular are some of my favorite metal albums and I'd put them on a par with Chaosphere. Oh well, different folks different strokes, etc.


----------



## breadtruck (Aug 31, 2012)

I agree that Linkin Park have.
I disagree that In Flames have. I like most of their stuff, new and old, however I wasn't a big fan of their latest.
I agree that All That Remains have.

My additions:

All Shall Perish. I wasn't mad on their first album, but The Price of Existence was good. Awaken the Dreamers was amazing and I raped that album for a while, but their newest one didn't stand out much to me. I feel like their next release won't be as good as AtD either. I guess that was their 'peak'.

Parkway Drive: Similar train that All Shall Perish took. Their first album was good and gave them promise, then Horizons blew up and was their 'peak'. Once again the latest album was very "meh" IMO and I don't see how they could do anything fresh at this point to get back to how good they were a few years ago.

And I'm going to add one band which I think has been conistently good/possibly even getting better: The Black Dahlia Murder! Their newer albums are a blast to listen to. The older stuff was good too; only with worse production and slightly less interesting leads.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 31, 2012)

veil of maya- TCMC and [id] were both amazing but eclipse has to be one of the most boring albums that such talented musicians have put out.

the faceless- Akeldama and PD are both great albums but Autotheism to me sounds like keene went into the studio and decided to sing on every track and use boring and mediocre riffs. not to mention that the drums sound like shit compared PD.

periphery- i think that all of them are extremely talented but PII just wasnt as interesting to me as their first release and i dont really like spencers vocals on PII

animals as leaders- weightless just didnt do it for me, the self titled was a perfect mix of heavy melodic and technical but weightless was basically clean intro, repeat clean intro but distort it, now play a different riff, go back to the intro but have the clean and distorted channels playing at the same time and repeat for just about every song on the album.

the contortionist- someone in the megathread summarized it perfectly, iirc it was "i thought they were going to cut out the fluff that they had on the first album but instead they added more of it"

decapitated- carnival is forever sounds like the same song repeated over and over again.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 31, 2012)

Papa Roach. Started as one of the awesome numetal bands that blended rap and metal in the best ways. All the flow of rap with the aggression of metal, just so good. Then they turned into this sick, emo, Avenged Sevenfold-esque monster.


----------



## I Voyager (Aug 31, 2012)

canuck brian said:


> Cannibal Corpse. I know they're really really popular and that on a technical level the riffing has gotten better, but the drumming has been consistently boring and Fisher's lyrics are, at best, a shadow of Barnes' offerings. He's definitely a better vocalist than Barnes is now, but they're just kinda dull and repetitive now.



George doesn't write any lyrics. It's all Alex, Rob and Paul for the most part (and Jack when he was in the band).


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 31, 2012)

I Voyager said:


> George doesn't write any lyrics.



He tinkers with them, but yeah the rest of the band have always been the primary lyricists.


----------



## CannibalKiller (Aug 31, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Papa Roach. Started as one of the awesome numetal bands that blended rap and metal in the best ways. All the flow of rap with the aggression of metal, just so good. Then they turned into this sick, emo, Avenged Sevenfold-esque monster.



1. if you think their new stuff is emo I suggest you look up the word.
2. if you think avenged sevenfold is emo I suggest you look up the word.
3. if you think papa roach sounds anything like avenged sevenfold I suggest you actually listen to avenged sevenfold.

even though I agree about them getting worse, your post gave me a fucking migraine.


----------



## Jake (Aug 31, 2012)

Bring me the horizon, went from okay to terrible.


----------



## FeedMeWithColours (Aug 31, 2012)

Limp Bizkit - Three Dollar Bill Yall.

Then everything else.


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Aug 31, 2012)

I guess I would agree with The Fall of Troy...
But really I think their goodness was pretty consistent the first 3 albums, In The Unlikely Event was just the dealbreaker. A shameful last album.

As for bands that got better... (since I've seen a few people suggest that this might make a shorter list)

BTBAM anyone?

Nobody even talks about their first album, The Silent Circus has its moments (mostly Mordecai), Alaska was a bit of an improvement (Laser Speed, Breathe In, Breathe Out, Selkies, etc.) and Colors, although there was still much grindy hardcore crap, had a sense of maturity and even epicness in the hour-long song (White Walls, Foam Born A). And then, The Parallax, might be by favorite from them.

EDIT:



> animals as leaders- weightless just didnt do it for me, the self titled was a perfect mix of heavy melodic and technical but weightless was basically clean intro, repeat clean intro but distort it, now play a different riff, go back to the intro but have the clean and distorted channels playing at the same time and repeat for just about every song on the album.



Wha...? This is coming from someone who favors AAL's s/t over Weightless. Just because their second album was not *quite* as awesome:
1) Doesn't mean they got worse, at all
2) Also, two albums, nice sample size =P
3) Your formulaic description of 'just about every song on the album' is pretty far off... have you even listened to the whole album, or thought about what you were listening to while you listened? There's a lot more to it than that. A. Lot. Also see: "David" (maybe my favorite pick off Weightless), "New Eden", "Espera".


----------



## ShadowAMD (Aug 31, 2012)

Chiba666 said:


> I agree.



OK I vote soilwork, same thing


----------



## Levi79 (Aug 31, 2012)

Structures. Divided By was such a let down compared to the EP.
"God damn everyone in this place, because I hate everything." Are you fucking serious?

inb4 open chord breakdown jokes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 31, 2012)

CannibalKiller said:


> 1. if you think their new stuff is emo I suggest you look up the word.
> 2. if you think avenged sevenfold is emo I suggest you look up the word.
> 3. if you think papa roach sounds anything like avenged sevenfold I suggest you actually listen to avenged sevenfold.
> 
> even though I agree about them getting worse, your post gave me a fucking migraine.



Cant we just agree that theyre both generic radio rock now?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 31, 2012)

AugmentedFourth said:


> Wha...? This is coming from someone who favors AAL's s/t over Weightless. Just because their second album was not *quite* as awesome:
> 1) Doesn't mean they got worse, at all
> 2) Also, two albums, nice sample size =P
> 3) Your formulaic description of 'just about every song on the album' is pretty far off... have you even listened to the whole album, or thought about what you were listening to while you listened? There's a lot more to it than that. A. Lot. Also see: "David" (maybe my favorite pick off Weightless), "New Eden", "Espera".



1) i dont really think its worse but its just not really what i had expected the album to be.
2) its not like there are any other AAL albums.
3) iv listened to it all the way through multiple times, i never said the songs were bad i think they're quite good and David is my favorite track. the album just sounded a bit samey to me is all, its not like i think the group as a whole got worse i just think that they could have come up with some more interesting songs.


----------



## ToupaTroopa (Aug 31, 2012)

AS I LAY DYING- *le sigh* still think they have a great band, just not digging the songs lately.....


----------



## -42- (Aug 31, 2012)

Obituary fo' sho'.

Better yet, Morbid Angel.


----------



## Stealthtastic (Sep 1, 2012)

Echem....
metallica..


----------



## linchpin (Sep 1, 2012)

DominoDerek said:


> I think the real question is if there are any bands that actually got better.


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...-have-gotten-better-overtime.html#post2663890
That would be on that thread... which inspired this very thread


----------



## SenorDingDong (Sep 1, 2012)

Meshuggah: After _Destroy Erase Improve_, everything slid in to a repetitive mess of bore for me. 

Queensryche: I don't even need to explain.

Steve Vai: Not a band, but his material has just gotten so stale. Every album after _Alien Love Secrets_ just felt like rehashed wankery to me. 

In This Moment: First album, good; second album, phenomenal; third album, boring; fourth album, sample-filled catastrophe. Fifth album hopefully not going to happen. 

Genesis: I love Phil Collins, and I love Genesis, but around the 80s Collins' pop influence destroyed their art-rock legacy.


----------



## fps (Sep 1, 2012)

CannibalKiller said:


> 1. if you think their new stuff is emo I suggest you look up the word.
> 2. if you think avenged sevenfold is emo I suggest you look up the word.
> 3. if you think papa roach sounds anything like avenged sevenfold I suggest you actually listen to avenged sevenfold.
> 
> even though I agree about them getting worse, your post gave me a fucking migraine.



This. I hated Avenged Sevenfold and everything they stood for right until I took a chance and ACTUALLY FUCKING LISTENED TO THEM. Jeez those guys can play.

And Papa Roach have always been whiny immature teenage crap.


----------



## Leuchty (Sep 1, 2012)

The offspring.

Totally lost their edge.


----------



## CannibalKiller (Sep 1, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Cant we just agree that theyre both generic radio rock now?



I suggest you listen to the entire Nightmare album and then think about that a little more.


----------



## CannibalKiller (Sep 1, 2012)

fps said:


> This. I hated Avenged Sevenfold and everything they stood for right until I took a chance and ACTUALLY FUCKING LISTENED TO THEM. Jeez those guys can play.
> 
> And Papa Roach have always been whiny immature teenage crap.



Agreed. Most people who hate Avenged have never listened to them properly. Hearing Bat Country once on TV doesn't make you a fucking expert. Thanks, man, faith in humanity slightly restored


----------



## I Voyager (Sep 1, 2012)

I almost want to say A7X, but I haven't heard all of Nightmare so I really can't. It's not really the quality of their music deteriorating, it's more that nothing they do will come close to Waking The Fallen and the first half of City of Evil for me.

On another note, I gotta say Disturbed. I dig everything up until Asylum. That shit is just stale as fuck.


----------



## CannibalKiller (Sep 1, 2012)

I Voyager said:


> I almost want to say A7X, but I haven't heard all of Nightmare so I really can't.



Have you heard Save Me? That's easily the best song they've ever written.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 1, 2012)

CannibalKiller said:


> I suggest you listen to the entire Nightmare album and then think about that a little more.



Did that. My opinion still stands.


----------



## -42- (Sep 1, 2012)

CannibalKiller said:


> Have you heard Save Me? That's easily the best song they've ever written.


You know music is subjective right?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 1, 2012)

-42- said:


> You know music is subjective right?


----------



## SenorDingDong (Sep 1, 2012)

-42- said:


> You know music is subjective right?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 1, 2012)

CannibalKiller said:


> 1. if you think their new stuff is emo I suggest you look up the word.
> 2. if you think avenged sevenfold is emo I suggest you look up the word.
> 3. if you think papa roach sounds anything like avenged sevenfold I suggest you actually listen to avenged sevenfold.
> 
> even though I agree about them getting worse, your post gave me a fucking migraine.



I'll be honest, I couldn't give a shit about the word emo and what it does or doesn't mean.  Besides, I was taking the piss.


----------



## CannibalKiller (Sep 1, 2012)

-42- said:


> You know music is subjective right?



Yeah, I was just wondering cuz I know a friend who had the same opinion as him but when he heard Save Me he completely changed his mind.


----------



## Sheepz (Sep 1, 2012)

PettyThief said:


> Children of Bodom (Still like them... but nothing ever came close to HB or FTR)



First band the pop out to my head!


----------



## Equivoke (Sep 1, 2012)

Chimaira's last few have been pretty lacklustre. S/T was great, Resurrection was pretty good but after that I'm not such a fan.



BIG ND SWEATY said:


> not to mention that the drums sound like shit compared PD.



Maybe we've listened to different albums but all of The Faceless releases have shitty drum sounds. Definitely not a strength of theirs.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Sep 1, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Agreed partly. I've always liked their production, though their first three albums were the best in terms of writing and production. After the success of Lost & Found I think they just tried to write hit singles, and it didn't work.



Completely and totally agree. I LOVE the production on EOATTC, just for that album alone though. It's very cold, but I think it worked with the feeling of the album and it's miles ahead of LD50. 

Lost And Found we really started to see the lack of killer prog writing. Still love the album, but there's a definite difference in writing style from the first 2 albums. 

Dunno what happened to them, I often get the idea that they all just don't get along so well. They don't seem to love their own band. They didn't even tour for the last album (that they claimed was written/recorded AFTER they did The New Game, but I think that's BS. Same writing/production/sound) I think they were just throwing it out there to fulfill a contract with the label.

I know Matt said before that he's not particularly attached to playing drums, it's just what he does, while his real inspiration is art. That's fine! Make art with your drums goddamnit, your band has the best rhythm section to come out in fuckin'....EVER!


----------



## flypap3r (Sep 1, 2012)

Morbid angel


----------



## RevDrucifer (Sep 1, 2012)

I've really dug every A7X album up until Nightmare. It just seemed like such a bust after their self-titled, which I think is their 'Black album'. I'm not huge on City Of Evil, but to release that album after their previous 2, that took some fucking BALLS.

They completely said "Fuck it", dropped the chugga chugga riffs, went crazy melodic, threw in the shred solos and dropped the screaming. 

The self titled disc got a TON of play at my house. For being mostly self-produced, that album is killer. Not one song on it I don't like. When Nightmare came out, I was stoked....Portnoy playing drums on it, I had really high expectations that weren't met. Just feels un-finished to me. They could have spent more time on production stuff, IMO. But, it was a rough time for them, so it's understandable.

As a long time fan of Faith No More, Dream Theater, Steve Vai, Queensryche, Mr. Bungle, it's impossible for me to listen to A7X without hearing influence from the bands listed. 

They were a breath of fresh air when everyone was else was tuning lower, adding more break-downs and screaming more. Who knows if the band will still have the same feel without The Rev. He was obviously a ridiculously talented musician and probably the real fire under everyone's ass.

(My username has no relation to The Rev, FYI.)


----------



## Don Vito (Sep 1, 2012)

Sheepz said:


> First band the pop out to my head!


I know I'm going to get flamed for this, but they started on that path when Follow the Reaper came out. Great album with great songs.. but Hate Me! marked the "Angsty Teens of Bodom" era.


----------



## DominoDerek (Sep 2, 2012)

fps said:


> This. I hated Avenged Sevenfold and everything they stood for right until I took a chance and ACTUALLY FUCKING LISTENED TO THEM. Jeez those guys can play.



Haha same here. I was a huge A7x hater just because they were so mainstream. But dang, I listened to them for real once, and they bring some pretty solid harmonic and melodic stuff in their music (I think I remember liking Bat Country album best, and Nightmare isn't too bad either). 

I don't like hardcore or metalcore but A7x is more of a hard rock riff band in my eyes. 

Also, I completely hate most of Synester Gates' fans for thinking he is super good... BUT, I do think Gates is a decent player, and when I see tons of people hating on him... Well, I hate that too. haha. 

Sorry for going off topic.


----------



## CannibalKiller (Sep 2, 2012)

My only problem with A7x is all their fanboys who think buying Syn's signature guitar will make them cool or a better guitar player. Almost every A7x cover on youtube has the same fucking Syn guitar in it.


----------



## CannibalKiller (Sep 2, 2012)

+1 on Morbid Angel


----------



## Korbain (Sep 2, 2012)

going with old school bands i used to dig to and how they are now...

blink 182
Offspring
Korn
Linkin park
Staind (though i dig their new album, prob one of their heaviest albums)
Metallica
Incubus


----------



## Mysticlamp (Sep 2, 2012)

Slayer


----------



## danger5oh (Sep 2, 2012)

Green Day... a musical? Really? Talk about jumping the shark...

And Red Hot Chili Peppers.


----------



## Nile (Sep 2, 2012)

Annotations of an Autopsy. The Reign of Darkness 2 was a great album, but now what they are doing is retarded.


----------



## linchpin (Sep 2, 2012)

*puts on bulletproof vest*







Machine Head


----------



## CannibalKiller (Sep 2, 2012)

linchpin said:


> *puts on bulletproof vest*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...dafuq did I just read?


----------



## Valennic (Sep 2, 2012)

Children of Bodom for sure. I used to love them, but I can't stand what they've put out recently.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Sep 2, 2012)

Actually i still love Linkin Park, Mudvayne got kinda shitty with that last one, Stone Sour had a shitload of heavy stuff on the last album, Drowning Pool is okay, Disturbed last album was complete shit, Metallica needs to retire after the last two albums, and DT still kick ass to me. as well as Meshuggah. And actually if you listen to the entire thing of the last two lp albums they released the shit songs as singles and kept the good ones under wraps.


----------



## CannibalKiller (Sep 2, 2012)

linchpin said:


> Machine Head



Listen to the Burning Red, then Unto the Locust. Are you telling me that's a downward turn?


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Sep 2, 2012)

No one has nuttin on queensryche.


----------



## linchpin (Sep 2, 2012)

CannibalKiller said:


> Listen to the Burning Red, then Unto the Locust. Are you telling me that's a downward turn?


Oh dear... The burning Red is my favourite of the whole lot... and ironically Unto the Locust doesn't even blip on my radar.


----------



## Don Vito (Sep 2, 2012)

ImBCRichBitch said:


> as well as Meshuggah. And actually if you listen to the entire thing of the last two lp albums they released the shit songs as singles and kept the good ones under wraps.


Bleed is probably the only song I like by them


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 2, 2012)

linchpin said:


> The burning Red is my favourite of the whole lot...


 
You may be the only person in the whole universe who's willing to admit that.


----------



## Chiba666 (Sep 3, 2012)

The Burning Red comes close to being agood record compared to Supercharger, that is just a pile of arse.

Sepultura after Roots but up to Dante 21. Those 3 albums Agaisnt, Nation and Roorback are just utter Meh. Now they seemed to ahve pulled it on theb ag and are producing some good tunes, Kairos was a good album.

Megadave everything after Countdown has been pretty bad, Youthanasia had a few good numbers on, but every thing to me has been down hill.

(Or was that one far to obvious).


----------



## WolleK (Sep 3, 2012)

I think a lot of bands had their peaks but this are the ones i first thought of

1. Slipknot- Iowa was their masterpiece, still enjoying this album

2. Linkin Park- everything after Meteora, still have my * LP- one step closer released 15th january* - poster hanging on the wall

3. Metallica ( hurts every time to say because they are the reason i started playing guitar and they got me into metal)


----------



## PostOrganic (Sep 3, 2012)

Thep said:


> Psycroptic?!?!?! How?!?!! They're always at the top of their game!



Well Scepter was basically perfect so you can only really go downhill from that. 

New album is still pretty damn good though.


----------



## CannibalKiller (Sep 3, 2012)

linchpin said:


> Oh dear... The burning Red is my favourite of the whole lot... and ironically Unto the Locust doesn't even blip on my radar.



Although that sounds completely retarded, I give you props for having the balls to say that.


----------



## lucasreis (Sep 3, 2012)

linchpin said:


> Oh dear... The burning Red is my favourite of the whole lot... and ironically Unto the Locust doesn't even blip on my radar.



I have the exact same opinion!!


----------



## Idaho (Sep 3, 2012)

There's not many bands out there that have maintained quality imo. Machine Head have had peaks and troughs. Unto the Locust never really grabbed me but blackening and ashes were awesome. Supercharger was dire. 1st 3 albums were pretty good.

Far too many bands decline over the years. I usually have my music on random at all times and Green Day came on (Longview) and all I could think was why can't they go back to writing songs about wanking??

Just to turn things slightly I've been thinking about bands who have stayed consistent.
36 Crazyfists
Deftones
Foo Fighters
Protest the Hero
Reuben
Skindred
Tool

That's about all I can come up with on the consitently good albums. I love Meshuggah and Coheed and Cambria but they've all had some sort of blip somewhere along the line.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Sep 3, 2012)

The first band that popped in my head was Dream Theater. Amazing group of musicians, but I can't remember the last time I had even the slightest urge to want to listen to Dream Theater. I really liked 8va and then they quickly went down the drain after. That generic, predictable goth/metal or whatever you want to call it that they've been doing is so uninteresting. Sure, there's a cool riff/lick/solo/nugget here or there, but overall... no.


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 3, 2012)

Guitarmiester said:


> The first band that popped in my head was Dream Theater. Amazing group of musicians, but I can't remember the last time I had even the slightest urge to want to listen to Dream Theater. I really liked 8va and then they quickly went down the drain after. That generic, predictable goth/metal or whatever you want to call it that they've been doing is so uninteresting. Sure, there's a cool riff/lick/solo/nugget here or there, but overall... no.


Did you just call dream theater goth metal? You must be on acid....


----------



## Don Vito (Sep 3, 2012)

Guitarmiester said:


> The first band that popped in my head was Dream Theater. Amazing group of musicians, but I can't remember the last time I had even the slightest urge to want to listen to Dream Theater. I really liked 8va and then they quickly went down the drain after. That generic, predictable goth/metal or whatever you want to call it that they've been doing is so uninteresting. Sure, there's a cool riff/lick/solo/nugget here or there, but overall... no.


prog goth 


mmmm......


----------



## rawrkunjrawr (Sep 3, 2012)

It's Linkin Park for me, loved their first two albums but after that, nothing.

off topic, the girl in SuperMutant's avatar is a real looker.


----------



## purpledc (Sep 3, 2012)

For me these are the bands that I loved their first 2 or 3 albums and I just havent been able to digest their newer efforts

1. In flames- Sorry clayman and colony are my faves. Reroute to remain was the last I bought

2. Killswitch engage. - first two rocked, then the end of heartache peaked and now they seem lost. Or maybe its me who is lost 

3. Korn- First album had pure raw aggression. newest release is a let down for me. But im an avid "dont mix your dance with your metal" guy. 

4. Megadeth - Killed it with Peace sells but whos buying? Then went to "megadeth sells out" and no one is buying. Now with drove gone and broderick in it seems they are trying again but like metallica I think its a too little too late effort.

5. Metallica - There are simply no more quick and witty things to say about this situation. Except maybe that the latest metallica album (death magnetic) isnt so much a return to their roots but rather the new metallica trying to make a new metallica record and missing the mark.


----------



## Black Mamba (Sep 3, 2012)

purpledc said:


> 4. Megadeth - Killed it with Peace sells but whos buying? Then went to "megadeth sells out" and no one is buying. Now with drove gone and broderick in it seems they are trying again but like metallica I think its a too little too late effort.


 
You're telling me Megadeth only put out 2 albums before they sold out? I think you're forgetting So Far So Good So What, and the classic Rust In Peace. Also, the only album I think people can say they "sold out" on was Risk, (even though I love the album), but to each his own.


----------



## Jakke (Sep 3, 2012)

I'll have to add Marilyn Manson too..


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 4, 2012)

Rust in peace is the best thrash metal album ever made, not a single bad song on there and its the reason I started playing guitar...

Just listen to the the solo in tornado of souls by marty and the one in lucretia by dave


----------



## TheFerryMan (Sep 4, 2012)

I would say Trivium, but they are a special case for me. 
I honestly just wish they would pick a direction and stick with it. 
Ember to Inferno was meh to me but then they followed that up with Ascendency which was great. After that they released The Crusade, which had a few decent songs on it but ultimately fell flat. 

After releasing that they let loose Shogun, which is my favorite album by them...and then came in Waves. how do you get a drummer as talented as Nick and restrain how he plays is beyond me. The only saving grace is that however bad CD A is CDB is usually as good as CD A was bad...so the next album just may be the best trivium album yet.

TLR: *Trivium*

also Disturbed, Linkin Park, Metallica. And Protest the hero( I think they hit their peak with Fortress.)


----------



## Guitarmiester (Sep 4, 2012)

SuperMutant said:


> Did you just call dream theater goth metal? You must be on acid....



With the past couple albums, yea I'd lean toward some kind of crappy goth metal. Lol I couldn't care for genre titles, so prog goth it is. 

Sorry for the confusion, you may all continue with the interwebz now.


----------



## Opion (Sep 4, 2012)

Ohhh god, I have tons of these...these are the main ones that stick out to me...they're not necessarily bands that I hate now, I'll still listen to them, but their direction kinda went south for me:

1. Devil Driver - They used to kick so much ass, saw them live in 2006 - god they killed it with Trivium and In Flames. Then they started to just lose steam, and wrote sub-par records. Cue Dez joining CC again and I stopped listening to them.
2. Trivium - After they lost their old drummer they kinda started to suck. Ascendancy was amazing, Crusade showed they could actually play guitar, Shogun was riveting, In Waves was....uh...lame. I still like them, I've seen them 3 times, they just started to not interest me.
3. Keane - TOTALLY not a metal band here - British indie pop band that hooked me in early 2004/05 with Hopes and Fears - that album is still a masterpiece, absolutely beautiful songwriting. Then they got a little bit more peppy and electronic, and sound like every other band on the radio. What happened to originality, people?!?! 
4. Daath - Their first album was unbelievably varied. Anybody listen to Dead On The Dance Floor? That shit fucking ruled! Their latest album just kinda sounded like one huge wankfest; every song had the same formula, no dynamics, no curveballs. I think you can start to see musical preferences by now    I still can jam me some Emil Werstler, by god that man's a prophet on guitar, such percussive pick attack. It just never occurred to me to keep listening to them, they lost their appeal when they became a cut and dry metal band. 

So yeah, there's you a few bands I feel kinda got worse with time/fell off my musical radar...I left out the obvious ones, like Metallica, Slayer, etc. haha.


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 5, 2012)

Opion said:


> Daath - Their first album was unbelievably varied. Anybody listen to Dead On The Dance Floor? That shit fucking ruled! Their latest album just kinda sounded like one huge wankfest; every song had the same formula, no dynamics, no curveballs. I think you can start to see musical preferences by now    I still can jam me some Emil Werstler, by god that man's a prophet on guitar, such percussive pick attack. It just never occurred to me to keep listening to them, they lost their appeal when they became a cut and dry metal band.


 Da fuck? 



Do you listen to pop or something?


----------



## Murmel (Sep 5, 2012)

TheFerryMan said:


> After releasing that they let loose Shogun, which is my favorite album by them...and then came in Waves. how do you get a drummer as talented as Nick and restrain how he plays is beyond me. The only saving grace is that however bad CD A is CDB is usually as good as CD A was bad...so the next album just may be the best trivium album yet.
> 
> TLR: *Trivium*


I agree that Trivium should've stayed with the sound they had for Shogun and some of The Crusade.
However, I don't agree that Augusto is the amazing drummer everyone makes him out to be. Ever since he joined, they've become consitently less tight live, and they've sped up the songs 150% too for some weird reason. I'm amazed at how fast they can downpick these days 

Travis might not have had as interesting drumming, but at least he could hold down the beat properly live


----------



## CannibalKiller (Sep 5, 2012)

Opion said:


> Ohhh god, I have tons of these...these are the main ones that stick out to me...they're not necessarily bands that I hate now, I'll still listen to them, but their direction kinda went south for me:
> 
> 1. Devil Driver - They used to kick so much ass, saw them live in 2006 - god they killed it with Trivium and In Flames. Then they started to just lose steam, and wrote sub-par records. Cue Dez joining CC again and I stopped listening to them.
> 3. Keane - TOTALLY not a metal band here - British indie pop band that hooked me in early 2004/05 with Hopes and Fears - that album is still a masterpiece, absolutely beautiful songwriting. Then they got a little bit more peppy and electronic, and sound like every other band on the radio. What happened to originality, people?!?!



1. You didn't like Pray For Villains? SERIOUSLY?

3. Keane are still around? Haven't heard anything from them since H+F.


----------



## CannibalKiller (Sep 5, 2012)

Murmel said:


> I agree that Trivium should've stayed with the sound they had for Shogun and some of The Crusade.
> However, I don't agree that Augusto is the amazing drummer everyone makes him out to be. Ever since he joined, they've become consitently less tight live, and they've sped up the songs 150% too for some weird reason. I'm amazed at how fast they can downpick these days
> 
> Travis might not have had as interesting drumming, but at least he could hold down the beat properly live



Your post confused me. Both times I saw Trivium live with Nick, they've been perfect.
Also, I think it's better for Trivium to have their own sound, rather than rehash old thrash metal bands.


----------



## breadtruck (Sep 5, 2012)

I must agree that Trivium's latest release wasn't anywhere near as good as Shogun IMO. However that doesn't necessarily mean they are getting worse over time, as it was just one album.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Sep 5, 2012)

I didn't like In Waves as much as Shogun, but I ended up listening to it a LOT more. If that makes sense. Bodom are the archetype of this model for me, as they're more or less the band along with the 'Deth that got me into "tr00" metal. Deicide I feel don't quite fit this trend, as despite whatever momentum they may have lost since the HoffBros quit, The Stench of Redemption is a hero tier album.


----------



## TheGrimRiffer (Sep 6, 2012)

CannibalKiller said:


> Coal Chamber. Enough said.




Haha, I've been on a nu metal kick lately. I was going to post Coal Chamber. Discovered them long after they broke up and loved the self titled album, which in my opinion is one of the few truly heavy nu metal albums. The other two are mediocre though.

Korn's first two albums are also good, dark, and heavy examples of what nu metal could have and should have been but everything they've done since has been weak by comparison.


----------



## Zoosadist (Sep 6, 2012)

Gojira.


----------



## linchpin (Sep 7, 2012)

Opion said:


> 4. Daath - Their first album was unbelievably varied. Anybody listen to Dead On The Dance Floor? That shit fucking ruled! Their latest album just kinda sounded like one huge wankfest; every song had the same formula, no dynamics, no curveballs.


Yup, I know what you mean... that debut was strangely fresh and quite exciting to me... lost interest after that... I think it was to do with the vocalist leaving.


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 7, 2012)

devin townsend
ugh have you heard the previews for epicloud? is he trying to join a church or something?

jk ily devy <3


----------



## wankerness (Sep 8, 2012)

Cabinet said:


> devin townsend
> ugh have you heard the previews for epicloud? is he trying to join a church or something?
> 
> jk ily devy <3



I think his self-titled stuff has been consistent in its inconsistency since the beginning, but SYL actually has gotten worse over time (I think now it's retired though?). City is one of the greatest metal albums ever, S/T had a few good songs, Alien had a couple good songs, whatever that last one was totally sucked (besides the song with the lyrics HELL YEAH WE FUCKIN SUCK). I leave out the first album cause I still have never listened to it :O


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 8, 2012)

Metallica...Cryptopsy.


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 8, 2012)

Zoosadist said:


> Gojira.


 Weird, I personally think their last 2 albums are far better than the previous.


----------



## DXL (Sep 8, 2012)

metallica, cuz u know metal sounds great with lou reed singing XD


----------



## s4tch (Sep 8, 2012)

Some bands that you didn't mention so far:
Katatonia
I hate to say, but Harem Scarem... 
Prong (until last album, which is spot on actually)
Pain of Salvation
Yngwie


----------



## nostealbucket (Sep 8, 2012)

One band that comes to mind would be Mastodon. I was listening to Leviathan today, and holy damn, its awesome. Crack the skye was ok... But I really didn't like The Hunter.


----------



## wankerness (Sep 9, 2012)

nostealbucket said:


> One band that comes to mind would be Mastodon. I was listening to Leviathan today, and holy damn, its awesome. Crack the skye was ok... But I really didn't like The Hunter.



I don't get the hate for "the hunter," i mean Crack the Skye is better but The Hunter still destroys imo. "Bedazzled Fingernails" and "Spectrelight" i'd put up with their very best stuff anyday. The album as a whole I like more than anything pre-Crack the Skye, I like the way it's all over the place and even the weird tracks everyone seems to hate like "creature lives" are pretty good imo.


----------



## MFB (Sep 9, 2012)

I haven't even listened to The Hunter yet  I heard "Curl of the Burl" and then totally forgot about it because it didn't blow me away


----------



## JMP2203 (Sep 9, 2012)

Megadeth

after Marty left the band, Mustain and company does nothing for me


----------



## bazguitarman (Sep 9, 2012)

I hate to comment on any band as getting worse over time. I think most of the examples above are bands that just change as the members get older. Maybe they move away from what their original fans like, but honestly it's really hard to be a worse musician than you used to be. 

I will make one exception to this. And that is Metallica. The depths this band has sunk to are pretty abysmal. I remember discovering Metallica in 1982. About the same time I started playing guitar. From 1982 to 1986 Metallica set the standard for metal. They could do no wrong. Everything about the band and their music was inspiring. Then Cliff was killed. And that was the end of Metallica. Their last great gasp was AJFA. And admitingly it wasn't perfect. Sometimes seeming to lose focus and the production was terrible.

After AJFA Metallica changed. They were no longer a pure metal band. Sure, the Black Album was a masterpiece showing a metal band could write pop oriented material and sell millions of copies outside of their dedicated fanbase. But it was the last thing even remotely great the band did. From that point on they pretty much turned their back on their original fanbase and walked away from the metal world and all the fans they built their success on. They became the Rolling Stones of "metal" and pretty much an inside joke in the metal world. Now they are old men making music for people who "grew up" and left metal behind. And that is pretty sad. Not only for the band but also for the fans who also turned away from the music they loved in their youth. It is obvious that every decision the band now makes is based on how much money they can pull out of their fans. Not on the integrity of their music.


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (Sep 9, 2012)

FlameIbrah said:


> Whitechapel... I like their new album but I have a distinct feeling that if it was released by another band I'd like it more. Maybe I just have a case of the "OMG-YOU-CHANGED-YOUR-SOUND" blues...



Yeah they change their sound for the better, from what I've heard from the new album the breakdowns are less generic and it doesn't sounds anything like the repetitive deathcore all their other albums were.

Born of Osiris for me, first album was fucked up interesting. Second album was abysmal but the third got better. 

In Flames are fucking dreadful now, listen to The Jester Race and tell me anything in the last 10 years has come close.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah I'm not keen on new Whitechapel. Only listened to a few songs though so who knows.


----------



## MstrH (Sep 9, 2012)

Sephiroth952 said:


> No one has nuttin on queensryche.



You are correct sir! After the first Mindcrime, QR sucked. Hard. And not in the good way.....


----------



## fwd0120 (Sep 9, 2012)

Captain Geech and the Shrimp Shack Shooters.

[/thread]


----------



## Opion (Sep 9, 2012)

SuperMutant said:


> Da fuck?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you listen to pop or something?




No, I don't listen to pop, but I started listening to sci-fi electro-grind, is that considered pop?

 Might've been a little too harsh with the Daath statement, I spun their self-titled record once or twice when it came out and nothing grabbed me. I think I just have an affinity for weird music now...

& CannibalKiller - Nahh, I just for some reason just grew out of them. I dunno. And yeah I think Keane's still around, they just started getting wayyyy too flashy and bright sounding. I preferred their melancholy sound on Hopes and Fears but you can't always get what you want when a band decides to evolve.


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 29, 2012)

bazguitarman said:


> I hate to comment on any band as getting worse over time. I think most of the examples above are bands that just change as the members get older. Maybe they move away from what their original fans like, but honestly it's really hard to be a worse musician than you used to be.
> 
> I will make one exception to this. And that is Metallica. The depths this band has sunk to are pretty abysmal. I remember discovering Metallica in 1982. About the same time I started playing guitar. From 1982 to 1986 Metallica set the standard for metal. They could do no wrong. Everything about the band and their music was inspiring. Then Cliff was killed. And that was the end of Metallica. Their last great gasp was AJFA. And admitingly it wasn't perfect. Sometimes seeming to lose focus and the production was terrible.
> 
> After AJFA Metallica changed. They were no longer a pure metal band. Sure, the Black Album was a masterpiece showing a metal band could write pop oriented material and sell millions of copies outside of their dedicated fanbase. But it was the last thing even remotely great the band did. From that point on they pretty much turned their back on their original fanbase and walked away from the metal world and all the fans they built their success on. They became the Rolling Stones of "metal" and pretty much an inside joke in the metal world. Now they are old men making music for people who "grew up" and left metal behind. And that is pretty sad. Not only for the band but also for the fans who also turned away from the music they loved in their youth. It is obvious that every decision the band now makes is based on how much money they can pull out of their fans. Not on the integrity of their music.


 Laughed pretty hard reading this. My old guitar teacher was a metallica fan and pretty much everything he knew was from the big 4 and while he helped me learn how to play metal music in general it seemed like he didn't really care about music anymore other then metallica, he thought megadeth's endgame was too heavy and slayer was to "death metal" for him now, and anthrax was history. Haven't talked to him in a while, but I've wanted to show him how awesome some of the death/prog metal out there really is and that metallica's fan base is generally teen kids who hate themselves (at least around here) 

Seriously though I went to a slayer, megadeth and anthrax concert in 2010 and all the guys that weren't huge biker looking old guys had makeup on, and piercing all over and almost all of them had metallica shirts on even though they weren't part of the tour. This has nothing to do with this thread though so ill contribute to that as well 

Decapitated, boy oh boy did carnival is forever suck major donkey balls! Before the original vocalist left they were the grooviest tech death band in existence then a vocalist that doesn't even death growl comes along and even the guitars get generic and boring... I'm not really sure what genre carnival is forever should be called but it sure as fuck isn't technical death metal.


----------



## brett8388 (Sep 29, 2012)

The Haunted turned to shit recently


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Sep 30, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> This is why I can't have nice things.




Not a fan of the production on the newer stuff, but I still like CoB. Although, whatever the album was that preceded this but came after Are You Dead Yet was pretty ... naff.


----------



## Don Vito (Sep 30, 2012)

LamaSabachthani said:


> Not a fan of the production on the newer stuff, but I still like CoB. Although, whatever the album was that preceded this but came after Are You Dead Yet was pretty ... naff.


I like the new record too. I find messing around with the EQ on whatever music device you are using, really helps improve the sound. 

The problem with Blooddrunk for me was the lack of catchy songs. The appeal of the newer COB stuff for me is definitively the fun factor.


----------



## DLG (Sep 30, 2012)

every band but king crimson


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Sep 30, 2012)

do you reckon? I think it's just the sound that has been recorded that I'm not a fan of to be honest. If he's still using the JCM 800 KK2203 (which I like, as an amp), which is what it sounds like, then I'm not a fan. I just don't think it lends itself well to the sort of style that Alexi and CoB play ... call me a boring traditionalist, I guess.

But with that being said, the riffs on just that song you've showed me sound a little bit more like classic CoB (although it definitely does sound like blooddrunk in parts). There were some songs on Blooddrunk that were ok, but that was the album that really marked my moving on from them... which sucks, because I absolutely loved that band when I was in my teens haha. Early CoB is a great thing for a young metalhead to cut his chops to


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 1, 2012)

LamaSabachthani said:


> do you reckon? I think it's just the sound that has been recorded that I'm not a fan of to be honest. If he's still using the JCM 800 KK2203 (which I like, as an amp), which is what it sounds like, then I'm not a fan. I just don't think it lends itself well to the sort of style that Alexi and CoB play ... call me a boring traditionalist, I guess.
> 
> But with that being said, the riffs on just that song you've showed me sound a little bit more like classic CoB (although it definitely does sound like blooddrunk in parts). There were some songs on Blooddrunk that were ok, but that was the album that really marked my moving on from them... which sucks, because I absolutely loved that band when I was in my teens haha. Early CoB is a great thing for a young metalhead to cut his chops to


1. I think I heard somewhere that they used a Krank on the new record. 

2. If by classic CoB you Hate Crew Deathroll, then I agree. It has a lot of similarities to that album in particular.

3. CoB pretty much introduced me to Scandinavian Metal in general. Very valuable!


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Oct 1, 2012)

Incubus
Fall of Troy (Minus the EP)
Atmosphere
.... Veil of Maya >.> <.< sorry

Edit: EYES OF A TRAITOR!!!


----------



## Jason_Clement (Oct 1, 2012)

Thrice.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Oct 1, 2012)

Forgot to mention Saves The Day... probably the worst offender


----------



## wankerness (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh yeah, incubus is a good one. Assuming you mean the alternative band and not the old school death metal one. I like Fungus Amongus, love S.C.I.E.N.C.E., and then Make Yourself is full of bland alt-rock and the follow-ups are even worse. A Crow Left of the Murder had a few songs that brought back some of the quirkiness of SCIENCE (ex Sick Sad Little World) but it's definitely been a downward trend. Too bad. I think part of it was losing that bassist they had on SCIENCE/Make Yourself, he was a really good player even if he was wasted on most of their stuff. Actually looking at their wikipedia I guess he was on the wretched "Morning View" also, maybe he left cause he had nothing at all to do there. 

I still have not listened to Light Grenades/If Not Now When, so my opinion is basically invalid


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Oct 1, 2012)

Slipknot..
Blink 182..
Parkway Drive..
Lamb of god.. (cue the hate)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 1, 2012)

Sephiroth952 said:


> No one has nuttin on queensryche.



Now that Baldy McTateFace is out the band, hopefully they can release something worthwhile. 



MstrH said:


> You are correct sir! After the first Mindcrime, QR sucked. Hard. And not in the good way.....



I disagree here. Empire, Promised Land, and even Hear in The Now Frontier had some solid tracks. Hell, even though it's one of their most hated records, Tribe had some tolerable tunes.

Now, the album before and ones after Tribe...


----------

